# Lil ADA MINIM CPD tank



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Looks great for being the result of boredom. :red_mouth Nice glassware. I would have used a bit less substrate.

Wanna give use some specs of this beaut? What filter, how do you CO2, etc? Sure doesn't look like a first tank. roud:


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

no, this is my first tank for FWP tank. I have raised arrowanas, oscars, goldfish, koi but never plant or shrimps. wonder if i can fit a baby arrowana in the tank.
glassware on ebay. HK special. haha
filter is enima 4329
and this ADD person got ADA equipment. thanks cuz!
i pretty much just copied everyone else mini M tanks. DDTRAN and UGLY Genius.


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

jkplanter said:


> no, this is my first tank for FWP tank. I have raised arrowanas, oscars, goldfish, koi but never plant or shrimps. wonder if i can fit a baby arrowana in the tank.
> glassware on ebay. HK special. haha
> filter is enima 4329
> and this ADD person got ADA equipment. thanks cuz!
> i pretty much just copied everyone else mini M tanks. *DDTRAN* and UGLY Genius.


Haha. You just made me feel special:smile:. I love arowanas, so I would love to see one in there. lol


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

same target stand


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That tank is sittin' pretty! Lovely, and very well done. Nice scale. I love the fish :biggrin:


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Awesome scape! Are you sure this is your first planted tank? Although your CPDs look a bit starved.


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

ok to be honest, this is not my first plant tank. i started one a month before. it's my office jar. 

















that one fish is just like that. They will not eat yet. They have picked at the algae wafers. it's been about a week. I'm going to feed them little worms on monday. 









these worms are very abundant in the JAR cause there's no fish in there.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice tank


----------



## deondrec (Sep 30, 2008)

enima 4329? ive never heard of this filter. where did you buy it? do you like it?


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

hee hee


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

how many cherry shrimp do you have in the jar?


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

my jar? I have about 11 adults. and I have 2-3 batches of babies i think. i count about 10ish babies...

they are very small and the lighting is poor in my jar.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

How'd this one get by me? Love the Mini-M. It's a really solid hardscape and really good plant choices.
Tanks like this where people just knock it out of the park at their first at bat that lead me to believe that some people are just born with the talent.


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks for looking ugly. 

i actually find this really boring. my office jar is more exciting... every fish and shrimp in this tank hides. 

HC is growing sooo damn slow. hairgrass is growing uncontrolibly fast. it's not growing up it's growing foward. i thought about pulling everything out and just have hair grass grow or pull out all the hairgrass. 

I'm also seeing hydras in this tank. i'm assuming hydras are normal for plant tanks and i don't have to do anything until they get out of control?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I personally like hydras. I think they look cool. 
I don't worry about controlling the population of hydras, worms, snails, et cetera. I figure if they get out of control, it means I'm doing something wrong balancing the tank.

HC takes a while to get into gear. The HG might outpace it so much that you'll have to trim it back initially to give the HC growing room, but the two can coexist and look quite good once both get their stride.

Keep it up and keep us updated!


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

what are the worms in the jar anyway?


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

worms. I have no idea but they are small enough for my fish to eat them.


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

they are probably planaria. safe/ harmless


----------



## namy77 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re*

The 5 gal has a great attitude with it :0


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks.

I feel like I'm in safari waiting for the fish to come out. I see them come out and walk to my camera on a tripod and they would be GONE! POS DANIO. little f'ers are fast. I even sit there for 20-30 minutes for ONE to come out. Those pictures above are pictures of 2 out of 5 fish. 

well these are not schooling fish for sure. One is pretty territorial, he chases the rest around.


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixFnilVf8Pw


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow! What a great looking tank! I have found with CPD that if they are water temps above 78 they get that 'starved' look to them no matter how much you feed. Since a lot of fish shops are warm often when you first get the CPDs they are on the thin side, I bet they plump out in no time with that great tank to live in!!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh and I feel your pain on taking pics of CPD...mine are like "Aaaaa! A camera! Swim away!". They come out and let me watch them...as long as I have no camera. Mine don't school either and I have 7 of them.


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

I got a new camera over the weekend. the canon t1i. i'm able to do a live view through my mac and focus and take their pictures and record videos.

camera just sits infront of the tank and takes the picture without me there. 

now i have to get rid of that algae.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

pretty little tank!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice, I find it amusing that you have to go super tecno stealth to get a shot of yer fish. LOL


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

it's that or sit there for an hour for ONE to come out.


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7pNUQHapTw

new shrimps


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

update. rescaped.


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5e06YGMDbw


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

slowly growing. HC is moving but not that quickly.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Looking good!!! I like how the stems are creeping over that driftwood.


----------



## allur3 (May 18, 2009)

i like your rescape. does your tank still bore you?


----------

